# Deller's 'Joy In People' at the Hayward



## oryx (Apr 11, 2012)

Highly recommended. It encompasses the rave/acid house/free festival scene, the 84/85 Miners' Strike, the war on Iraq, the early 90s Madchester scene, trade union style banners and street parades, done through film, photos, posters and installations.

It's poignant, funny (the 'Search for Bez' ) and lives upto its title. It might be because the issues it covers resonate with me - as they will no doubt for a lot of urbanites - but I really did find a lot of it joyful. Though not the decimated car for which he's most famous, I believe.

The Shrigley exhibition (you get two for a tenner) is also worth seeing - witty and a bit barking (or not in the case of the dead dog with a placard ).

On till 13 May at the Hayward, South Bank, London.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, steph and I went the other week and absolutely loved it.  There;s a late opening on May  4th with Deller and Shrigley DJing I'm going to try to get along to


----------



## oryx (Apr 11, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Yeah, steph and I went the other week and absolutely loved it. There;s a late opening on May 4th with Deller and Shrigley DJing I'm going to try to get along to


 
I bet that will be really good. No idea about Shrigley's musical taste but I got the impression that Deller's will be brilliant!


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2012)

Anyone fancy going to this tomorrow?


----------



## oryx (Apr 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> Anyone fancy going to this tomorrow?


 
You will not be disappointed. I've come back a bit evangelical about it and thinking it's the most I've enjoyed an exhibition, ever.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 12, 2012)

Sounds good, definitely popping down before it closes


----------



## oryx (Apr 12, 2012)

I've just remembered his laminated Princess Di poem.  

If you go, try not to miss the film about his projects 'cos the Princess Di laminated poem thing is in there and unless you are an ardent and sentimental royalist, it is the opposite of five minutes of your life you can't get back.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2012)

Meeting poului at 11. Anyone else?


----------



## Mapped (Apr 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> Meeting poului at 11. Anyone else?


 
I need to get out of the house. Can I tag along?


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2012)

Sure thing.


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2012)

will be outside the gallery at 11.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll PM you so you know who I am


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

Is it free or does it come with a Hayward wallet crushing entry fee?


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 12, 2012)

super - Deller's work from the miners strike is great


----------



## killer b (Apr 12, 2012)

Its a tenner. Worth it though - we spent the best part of two hours there. Everyone should go.


----------



## Mapped (Apr 12, 2012)

killer b said:


> Its a tenner. Worth it though - we spent the best part of two hours there. Everyone should go.


 
Completley agree. I'm going back for more 

Thanks for suggesting it killer and it was great to meet you and poului.



editor said:


> Is it free or does it come with a Hayward wallet crushing entry fee?


 
I got in for free  Kicking myself that I didn't blag the others in for free. Sorry guys!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 12, 2012)

It's great isn't it? We spent a good couple of hours in there too when we went


----------



## dweller (Apr 12, 2012)

Deller has got good music taste.
He DJd on 6music in Jarvis Cocker's slot a few months back and it reminded me of the
 sort of mix I would put together.
He also lived across the corridor from me in my old flat in Holloway Road, 
 not that I knew who he was until the current publicity.

I suppose I might go to the exhibition although that Shrigley upset my 
 old female flatmate back in Glasgow hunners of years ago, so I don't want to give him any dosh.
Plus he got famous for doing the sort of odd cartoon sketches that I spent spare time in my late teens and early twenties doing and I always had the green eyed monster about that.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to go to this before it closes, will be on a saturday if anyone else is wandering along.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 14, 2012)

I thought the Shrigley was good but a bit short for the entrance fee on it's own - it's just the top floor. I went before the Deller was on (I'm a member so didn't pay and skipped the queue). The two of them combined would definitely be worth it from the sound of it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 15, 2012)

Will definitely be popping up for this


----------



## sim667 (Apr 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17777997

It appears dellers just unveiled a life size bouncy castle stonehenge too


----------



## sim667 (Apr 20, 2012)

Right if anyone wants to go on the 28th lemme know..... Ive putting in my diary as most of my freinds are abroad for some reason.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 22, 2012)

this looks utterly ace


----------



## killer b (Apr 22, 2012)

sim667 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17777997
> 
> It appears dellers just unveiled a life size bouncy castle stonehenge too


i fucking love him.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 25, 2012)

Managed to get to my arse down there this afternoon, and absolutely loved both the deller and shrigley exhibitions  can't recommend it enough


----------

